
Biggest ever Roman shipwreck found in the eastern Mediterranean - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/roman-shipwreck-kefalonia-fiskardo/index.html
======
vsyu
So interesting...I would love to hear the backstory on this!

